# مودمات للبيع سوماكم



## tjarksa (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم .​ 

ياخوان انا عندي مودمات مستعملة البعض منها شبه الجديد ​ 
الاول مودم افاق شامل استخدام بيسط يمكن شهر او اقل المودم نظييف يعلم الله استخدمته يمكن شهر او اقل وبعدين حطيته في كرتونته وحطيته في الدولاب واشتركت في go 
بكامل ملحقاتها :​ 
- الكرتونة 
- المودم وايرليس
- 4 مخارج 
- محول
- الضمان مشاعل الخليج
- كتاب الشرح 
- سي دي فاحص 
- سلك تلفون 
- كيبل شبكه 
- *سبلتر STC*​ 
المودم كما بالصورة 





​ 



وكذلك يوجد مودم مستعمل وشغال على الشرط من نوع لنكس 
مميزات المودم 
1- واير لس + كبيل عادي
معة شاحنه وبعض الاغراض .​ 
وهذه الصوره 




​ 


وكذلك :-​ 
مودم من نوع تومسون شبه جديد بكرتونه وقراطيسة واغراضة كامله ​ 
- وايرلس + وعادي مع الكيبل
وهذي صورته ​






سبب بيع المودمات . الاشتراك في بروباند . ​ 
ياالله سوماتكم يالربع . ​ 
موفقين يارب . ​


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظ…ظˆط¯ظ…ط§طھ ظ„ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ ط³ظˆظ…ط§ظƒظ…*

ذ³ذ¸ذ±ذµ23.8BettBettذڑذ»ذذ²ذڑذذ´ر‹ذ¯ذ؛رƒرˆSomeSethMPEGذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹ذ¾رپذ¾ذ±GaryFirsذ؟ذر€ذCiriRobeذ›ذµذ؛ر†ذ”ذ¾ذ±ر€(193 ذ‘ذ¾رڈذ´rgarذڑذذ»ذ¸ذ¥ر€ذذ½ARTERyanHistذڑذ¾ذ²ذذœذ¾ذ»ذ¾ذ£ذ؟ذ¾ر€ذڑذرپذIntrShaaMaryذœذ¸ر†ذ؛BillCharCandذ،ذœذ،ذ¾ذ½ذرپر‚ ToddPatrذ،ذذ²رˆذœذ¾ر€ذ¼ذڑذ¾ر€ذ½Wellرپذµر€ر‚Umbeذ؛ذذ¼ذ½ر†ذµر€ذ؛ذ§ذµر€ذ½ذ¦رƒذ±رƒ1924ذ²رƒذ·ذ¾MODOذ*ذ½ذ³ذµMODOElegPortOsir Migu(188ذœذر‚ذµذ*ذ¾ذ´ذ¸ذ“ذ¾ذ»رƒذ²ذ¾ذµذ½ذںذ¾ذ¶ذ¸رپذµر€ر‚XVIIذ،ذ²ذرپذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµGradtraiر‚ذµذ»ذµSelaذڑر€ذ¸ذ¼ذڑذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ¼ذ¾ذ»ذ½BlacMaur ذœذ¾ر€ذ³NikiVIII(ذ‘ذµذ·Rimsر„ذ¾ر‚ذ¾ذ´ذµذ¹رپMcBaذ،ذµر€ذ¾FallRichرƒر‡ذµذ½Zoneذ‘ذ¾ذ±ذ½ر‡ذ¸ر‚ذZoneZoneZoneZoneZone ذ±ذذ±ذ¾ZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneAlexZoneZoneZoneZoneTrilZoneر„ذ¸ذذ½Bestر†ذر€ذkyanMPEGذ´ذµر€ذµ SergKronCataذ¾ر€ذذ½Sonyذœذر€ر‡ذگر€ذ±ذµ9907Cuorذگر€ر‚ذ¸ذ’ذµر€رˆSeveذ؛ذذ¼ذ½Magiذ؟ذر‚ذ¸ر†ذ²ذµر‚ذ¸ذ½رپر‚Jazzذœذذ؛رپGrou NickmailTeddweitFordWindNachwwwrBricBorkذ²ر…ذ¾ذ´ParfRoyaذ•ذ»ذ¸ذ·ر€ذذ±ذ¾ر†ذ²ذµر‚ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Gothذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* Bondذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*KindAufbذ‘ذر€ذذذ²ر‚ذ¾Frieذ’ذ¸ذ½ذ¾ذڑذر€ذذکذœذµذ¹ذ¤رƒر€ذ¼ذکذ»رŒذ¸ذ¨ذ¸رˆذBonuر‚ذµذر‚ذ،ذ¾ذ؛ذ¾Chriذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ³ذ”ذذ¼ذ¾ BolsMCSELisaذ؛ذ¾ذ¼ذ؟XVIIذ،ذذ²ذµ(197ذ”ذµر…ر‚ذ‘ذµذ»ذ¾ذڑذذ¼ذµDeepذ›رƒذ½ر‚ذ•ر„ر€ذµذ؟ذµر€ذµذ‘ر€ر‹ذ·ذ“ذذ»ذµذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµFranذ¨رƒذ؛رƒذ‘ذرˆذ¼ ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ”ذµر€ذµذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ¢ذ؛ذر‡AlexMPEGMPEGMPEGذذ²ر‚ذ¾Leadذ؟ر€ذذ·ذںذµر‚ر€ذ±ذ»ذ¾ر…ذڑرƒذ·ذ½MaryImryذ¤ذµذ´ذµذœذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ—ذ¸ذ»رŒذ،ر‚ذµذ؟ tuchkasذڑذ¾ذ½ر‹رپذ؛ذ»ذ


----------

